# I'm making a job startup safety check list (finally). I am sure some of you already h



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm making a job start up safety check list (finally). I am sure some of you already have this. here is what I have so far, anything I am maybe missing?



Roofing Job start up Safety Checklist
This project address and or name of building

Brief Description of work to be performed at project

Fall arrest system(s) to be used on this project

Pedestrian protection system(s) to be used on this project

Nearest emergency room name &address, how far away (in miles)?

First aid kit(s) on site?

Hazardous materials to be used on site. MSDS’s for each on site

Other hazards specific to this project (electrical, fire etc…)

Special procedures or equipment necessary to negate or reduce hazards described above

Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) to be used on this project

On site person(s) to contact in case of injury or emergency.


Signatures and dates of those attending this safety meeting.





Does this need to be visibly posted on the job, or good enough for the foreman to keep it in his truck until the job is over?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I would think being in the forman's truck would be good enough. If your on a job with a job box it could be posted there also. We don't always do check list like these but In every one of our trucks we have MSDS, Fire Extinguishers, and at least one First aid kit. 

On big jobs all of the job box's will have a first aid kit and contact info and any other special things for the job. MSDS always stay in the truck, as long as they are on site its good enough. 


Nice list though! Might add number of fire extinguishers required for the job some where though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

*Safety check list*

I'm copying this list for my files, Thanks. If it's to be posted on site would you also need to add to your list a small map of the emergency exits for your employees, at least, with a rendevous spot?


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I would suggest for you to put all this in a big binder, make a 2nd tab in the binder and include a copy of your Fall Protection Program as this is one of the things OSHA ask for when conducting an inspection. Make a 3rd tab and add the training records for all the employees on you job. Make a 4th tab for weekly safet toolbox talks... When OSHA comes and you show them a binder like that they will know that you have a very good safety program and then you can argue "Employee Misconduct" if one of your guys is not following the rules. I would also have a Tab where you identify a Safety Monitor if you are using one.


----------



## cmilmoe (Jun 18, 2012)

We also use Fall Rescue plans.

You have a good list and it is more than adequate to be above par.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a safety binder, though I don't keep it on the job. Training records / tool box talks are also kept in the office, though there are too many now to keep in a binder. This safety checklist will be stored in the "job folder" once the job is complete, and the foreman will keep it on the job while working.

I should probably make up some binders for the foremen to keep on the job site with them. At least containing the safety program as well as MSDS's. 


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey this is my first post on here but I wanted to add my 2 cents to this. I take safety very seriously and we spend a lot of money on training and education to ensure everyone goes home at night. Our checklist reads something like this:

Designated safety officer:

Designated rescue team members:

Fall protection systems required, and type: Y N
If no, why? ie 42" parapet, etc.

Hot work permit required? 

Confined space permit? (any area where movement can be constricted like under a A/C unit or below grade waterproofing) 

Safety point of contact for customer:

Ground monitor required? 

Gang watchman name and contact: (for all railroad projects)

Nearest hospital and contact info:

Hazardous chemicals or lead being used onsite? (attach MSDS)

It's a little more involved than normal but our insurance company loves it, we tend to stay away from the hack roofing projects and focus on quality, refineries, railroads and chemical manufacturers are the best customers. 

We recently sent all of our foremen and 2nd hands to a week long aerial rescue and rope work course that was beyond informative and would highly recommend that to anyone. 75% of Fire Dept. do not have aerial rescue capabilities, any man suspended more than an hour will die and OSHA says all employees must be rescued within 20 min. 









Roofing Job start up Safety Checklist
This project address and or name of building

Brief Description of work to be performed at project

Fall arrest system(s) to be used on this project

Pedestrian protection system(s) to be used on this project

Nearest emergency room name &address, how far away (in miles)?

First aid kit(s) on site?

Hazardous materials to be used on site. MSDS’s for each on site

Other hazards specific to this project (electrical, fire etc…)

Special procedures or equipment necessary to negate or reduce hazards described above

Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) to be used on this project

On site person(s) to contact in case of injury or emergency.


Signatures and dates of those attending this safety meeting.





Does this need to be visibly posted on the job, or good enough for the foreman to keep it in his truck until the job is over?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Seems like most of the Jobs I’ve been involved in Require "Site Specific Safety Plans" a lot like the one above. 

What I like on the one above is "rescue team". What Happens when a guy falls off and is dangling 10' below the eave and 20 feet above the ground. I have seen this before and Luckily there was a lift onsite. A guy can’t pull him up. 2 or 3 guys probably can’t pull him up. 

I am into Mountaineering and I know what I would do But without some friction hitches to self-ascend the rope or guys educated in building a mechanical advantage system your SOL. What is the normal means of rescue after the fall?


----------



## Captain (Jul 27, 2012)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Seems like most of the Jobs I’ve been involved in Require "Site Specific Safety Plans" a lot like the one above.
> 
> What I like on the one above is "rescue team". What Happens when a guy falls off and is dangling 10' below the eave and 20 feet above the ground. I have seen this before and Luckily there was a lift onsite. A guy can’t pull him up. 2 or 3 guys probably can’t pull him up.
> 
> I am into Mountaineering and I know what I would do But without some friction hitches to self-ascend the rope or guys educated in building a mechanical advantage system your SOL. What is the normal means of rescue after the fall?


Ha anything that you can use, this picture shows our guys doing a pick off..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I always told my clients that in a case of a fall there are several ways to rescue a person, but first and formall call 911 and get those guys on their way to your location because even after u rescue someone they can still go in to cardiac arrest or have a stroke. Some of the ways u can rescue someone are:
1. If there is a boom lift or scissors lift or forklift use it to get to the suspended person. Even once he is safely on a platform of the boom, do not unhook him for at least cew minutes, make them sit down and calm down. A person after such a traumatic experiance could very well go in to a shock, cardiac arrest and or stroke, loose balance and fall out of the platform. Make sure they are ok and calm before you stard descending to the ground.
2. Ladders. If there is no lift, use the extension ladder. NOT FOR RESCUE, but rather to help the person to releive the strain from the harness. Bring the extension ladder right under the person. Tell them DO NOT UNHOOK, just put your feet on the rungs so you can releave the pressure from the harness. Wait for the fire department to safely get him down. If they unhook and start climbing the ladder down, they can loose balance and fall. That is why u gotta go over this procedure prior to start of work.
3. Purchase self rescue harness and lanyard kits. They are out there and are great for people that work by themselves without a partner.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety_Guy said:


> 3. Purchase self rescue harness and lanyard kits. They are out there and are great for people that work by themselves without a partner.


I've always been told that is not allowed.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

two or more always!! :thumbup:


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> I've always been told that is not allowed.


I dont recommand anyone working by themselves, but nothing in OSHA says that u cant.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm that is interesting, and worthy of a call to OSHA to ask. I was at a safety seminar once where the speaker said flat out that OSHA doesn't allow one man work crews.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Hmmm that is interesting, and worthy of a call to OSHA to ask. I was at a safety seminar once where the speaker said flat out that OSHA doesn't allow one man work crews.


I would challenge that. Nothing in OSHA says that you canno't roof alone. Call your local office and they will tell you the same. They will strongly urge you to have at least 2nd person with you in case of an accident, but they will never issue a citation to you if they show up on site and you are working alone. 
Who ever told you that, simply spoke out of their ass... or tried to scare you, so you never work alone...:thumbup:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> I was at a safety seminar once where the speaker said flat out that OSHA doesn't allow one man work crews.


"When" have you seen safety or OSHA clowns _ever_ agree or have the same rule book??


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Safety_Guy said:


> I dont recommand anyone working by themselves, but nothing in OSHA says that u cant.


I agree


----------

